# Online bunny,guinea pig, ferret,Ect. Stores online?



## pixxie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you know of any good online rabbit, guinea pig, ferret, Ect. Stores online that you would shop at. I know there has been a post like this before on RO but I can't seem to find it. Please list ALL stores you know of that are online for the animals I listed.
Thank you!
:biggrin:


----------



## Meg&Eeyore (Jan 23, 2011)

I had posted a topic about this a bit ago, but got no replies  But I'm waiting to see if anyone has any suggestions this time around. I've heard of lots of great places that are located in the US, but shipping is a ton, it would be nice to find a more local Canadian Site. BTW I am located quite close to you pixxie, have you ever been to Kenora?


----------



## pixxie (Jan 23, 2011)

No but I would like to!Im glad to see that there's another dedicated bunny owner around here!


----------



## butsy (Jan 23, 2011)

i would love to know some from canada also, i know petsmart in fredericton ships !!! they have a special now, spend 60$ and your shipping only costs 5.99$


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jan 23, 2011)

Montrealcritters.com (in Montreal obviously) they have $9.99 shipping (I think it's their flat rate on everything) - I got my order the next day. I'm not sure if their prices are better than elsewhere but I got excellent service


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 23, 2011)

I try to find small, entertaining-toy stuff on Ebay whenever possible, as shipping from the US is still far cheaper than here in Canada.

I've heard from other bun-slaves that Busy Bunny is very good


----------



## MCatCar (Jan 24, 2011)

Any in the US, besides obvious ones like Petsmart, Petco, etc. Like homeade toys and whatnot!


----------



## pixxie (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## pixxie (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey evryone I'm also looking for stores in the us so you don't have to just post stores that ship to Canada. Also, I really like the stores that the owner if the site makes the items herself(what kind of stores would those be called anyway?). thanks for all the posts they have been really helpful!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2011)

Busy Bunny is very good I have ordered form them. Their shipping wasn't that much especially now with our Canadian dollar at par or even better than the American dollar (some days).

Susan


----------



## pixxie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Susan


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't shopped online for rabbit stuff yet, but I will watch this thread and if I do buy anything online I will share my experiences!


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone know anywhere that does cheap overseas shipping? 

busy bunny quoted me $54 for a $7 bag of bunny food... :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## pixxie (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.pet-rabbit-toys.com/

i like this one, havent ordered anything from them cause my buns dont really like toys, but i follow them on facebook and they seem really down to earth and actually have rabbits and care about them etc, rather than making overpriced mass produced plastic crap to sell for generic 'small animals' in pet shops.


----------



## Nela (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazon.com also has some things. I am not sure how it works with the 3rd party sellers and all but I think some thinks might be good. (probably some things would be too expensive though)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> http://www.pet-rabbit-toys.com/
> 
> i like this one, havent ordered anything from them cause my buns dont really like toys, but i follow them on facebook and they seem really down to earth and actually have rabbits and care about them etc, rather than making overpriced mass produced plastic crap to sell for generic 'small animals' in pet shops.


I've shopped with them before and they have very high quality products. Not only toys, but I have ordered some very nice wooden hay racks from them. They also occasionally run a special that for every toy bought, they will contribute one to a specific rescue. One such campaign netted a rescue over $2,000 worth of toys. I can most certainly recommend supporting them!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2011)

My very favorite places (in this order)are Cats, Rabbits and More, Busy Bunny, and Binky Bunny. Amy at Cats, Rabbits and More does this as a sideline to her regular full-time job and supports and contributes a lot of her proceeds to rescues.


----------



## pixxie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## kibba (Mar 9, 2011)

We've ordered from bunnybytes.com and busybunny.com and we were happy with both orders


----------

